# تصاميم متحركة لقداسة البابا تواضروس الثانى



## kalimooo (6 نوفمبر 2012)

تصاميم متحركة لقداسة البابا تواضروس الثانى 







===================








=============










 ​


----------



## candy shop (6 نوفمبر 2012)

اكتر من رااائع

تسلم ايدك كليمو 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

روعة روعة روعة

تسلم إيديك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 نوفمبر 2012)

تصاميم اكثر من راعة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 نوفمبر 2012)

تصا ميم راااائعه و مميزه بجد--
 اشكرك يا فنان


----------



## النهيسى (6 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم أيدك
أخى  الفنان
روعه جدا جدا جدا


----------



## جورجينيو- (6 نوفمبر 2012)

روووووووعه جدا ميرسى ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> اكتر من رااائع
> 
> تسلم ايدك كليمو
> 
> ...






​ 


​


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> روعة روعة روعة
> 
> تسلم إيديك








​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*بجد عجبنوني اوووووووي
وحبتهم كتيرر
تسلم ايديك بجد 
شغلك رائع
وبركه وشفاعه البابا تكون معانا امين

يسلمووووووووا
*


----------



## tamav maria (7 نوفمبر 2012)

سلم ايدك يافنان
حقيقي صور رااائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Bent el Massih (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*تصاميم رائعه بجد
تسلم ايديك
ربنا يباركك ويبارك موهبتك الرائعه​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> تصاميم اكثر من راعة







​


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تصا ميم راااائعه و مميزه بجد--
> اشكرك يا فنان








​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2012)

يسلمو ها الايدى روووووعة جدا 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميلة كليمو ​


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> تسلم أيدك
> أخى  الفنان
> روعه جدا جدا جدا







​


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2012)

جورجينيو- قال:


> روووووووعه جدا ميرسى ربنا يباركك







​


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بجد عجبنوني اوووووووي
> وحبتهم كتيرر
> تسلم ايديك بجد
> شغلك رائع
> ...







​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

حلووووووووووووين اوي


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2012)

tamav maria قال:


> سلم ايدك يافنان
> حقيقي صور رااائعه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك







​


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *تصاميم رائعه بجد
> تسلم ايديك
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك موهبتك الرائعه​*









​


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يسلمو ها الايدى روووووعة جدا
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميلة كليمو ​









​


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> حلووووووووووووين اوي









​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 نوفمبر 2012)

جميييييييييييل طبعا رأئ معروف في تصاميمك
تسلم ايديك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2012)

فى منتهى الجمال

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (12 نوفمبر 2012)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة فعلاً لكن لى طلب نفسى فى واحدة تجمع فيها البابا شنودة معاة لانى مرتبطة بية جداً واحب اشوفة بجوارة


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> جميييييييييييل طبعا رأئ معروف في تصاميمك
> تسلم ايديك
> ربنا يباركك​



مشكورة للمرور
 الرب يبارك فيكِ


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 نوفمبر 2012)

فى منتهى الروعة 
ربنا يبارك عمل ايديك


----------

